# Looking for fishing partner



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking for a serious fishing partner around my age (just turned 40). I do a variety of fishing and have almost all of the gear for whatever. I have a 1997 Century 2100 WA with GPS, fishfinder, and Bluetooth (gotta have tunes, usually Sister Hazel, Edwin McCain type music) that I run in the bay, jetties, and the first rig off Bolivar (looking to push a bit further when conditions cooperate). I surf fish/wade fish and have custom built my 2010 Nissan Titan 4x4 to set up off of and I have 2 10ft. anger kayaks. I've recently decided that I'd like to learn how to fly-fish so if you are decent at that and could teach me a bit, it's a plus. I normally throw live and dead bait, but do use arti's occasionally. I'm pretty much down for whatever, just help cover the cost. I live in League City and normally put in at the ramp under the Kemah bridge or off the south ramp at TCD. Please no smokers (I do vap though, so that's ok), I don't drink (but you can if you choose, just keep it in moderation) and am pretty laid back. PM me if interested.


----------



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

*Dates/times*

My hard core fishing day is Sunday. I like to head out around sunrise. I can go during the week occasionally, but need some notice on that.


----------

